# Advice on ebay payment (help!)



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Dear friends,

I being depressed and stressed out recently by a recent payment that didnt go well on ebay.

I purchased a pricey brass model from [email protected]@l-st&@m recently. They have good standing and are a 'traditional' dealers who do not accept Paypal. They described that they take all major credit cards.

First I gave them my 2 credit cards nos. They said something went wrong with the 2 cards (I have purchased from model power with the same cards with no problem). I called the states and spoke to the lady, I found out that she claimed foreign cards had been problematic and she doesn't trust foreign credit cards.

Fine, so I sent her a cheque from my bank, the first being my fault it bounced as later realized it works only in my country not USA . I was accused of not honoring my words, I called to apologize and explain and send a paid bank demand that can be used in USA, even covering for fees for the 1st bounced cheque, the train and even 10 dollars extra. Hey had sent the train to me earlier by mistake even before the cheque cleared and I have started some paint jobs on it (so sending back the train is not an option now)

All seem to go well and both parties are happy until I received a 2nd email from the merchant saying my cheque bounced again. I called up my bank and they confirmed it was cleared long ago and explained that the USA JP Morgan chase had bounced it by mistake.

Now the train dealer insist I must send another payment (when I have already paid once) plus all damages. I have emailed them that chase USA had made the mistake and not any mistake of my part. The dealer refused to bank in the demand draft again and insist I contact Chase USA to clear up the mess or send another cheque or sent another payment (when it is chase USA fault)


Now all communications with he dealer has broken down.

What should I do? it's genuinely not my fault and he delayed refused to believe me bacause I am a 'suspicious' foreigner/ Asian.

A) will ebay come after me even if its not my fault? Any legal actions? I really wanted eBay to Help me with getting the vendor to bank in the cheque and end all these ding doing.




I have Already done my part to pay. It's the mistake of the us chase bank . I had been very stressed out and affected by this problem 

Anyone has any advise?
M Musicwerks


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Get a copy of both sides of your check from your bank and send it to the vendor. That proves you paid and the back side proves that they deposited/cashed it.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Can't add anything to that...so long as you can show it was cashed, it's in their court, not yours. Understand their frustration though...they also need to cut you a bit of slack as well---they were the ones who refused your initial forms of payment, and that based on personal business prejudices and not actual problems. Keep records of the whole thing ready for when Ebay and Pay-Pal come calling and relax, you've done your end.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

As the others have stated keep all messages and emails that were between you and the vendor and also any emails from and to the bank etc. If you have already paid for it and you got proof that it was paid for and cleared from your end then it's on them from this point on. I would not send any more money


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

There is not a whole lot ebay can do to you, they didn't use PayPal!
The seller sound like he's now trying to turn the tables on you and rip you off!
Oh and for future referance you can call you credit card company and have them open the account up for that transaction.


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

musicwerks said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I being depressed and stressed out recently by a recent payment that didnt go well on ebay.
> 
> ...


First off here, never deal with anyone over seas who does not take Paypal.
Every other form of payment is a hassle as you have sadly found out. Also
non Paypal deals, as a buyer, opens you up to scams and fraud. Remember
she now has both your credit card numbers and your bank account number
now too. I think you are getting played here for information. I would start
to close accounts and get new cards if I were you. 

Beyond this you need to reread the seller description. If it states that they
accept credit cards as payment, they have to accept them. Otherwise
report the seller as a non selling seller on the grounds of refusing a form 
of payment that they themselves chose to take. It is one of Ebay rules for
sellers, if they list a payment option in an auction they do not get the choice
to not honor it after the auction.

However, if credit cards is not in the seller description, you are responsible
for making good on your bid. As you stated you have the item and have 
already started working on it. All the seller has to prove is non payment and
receipt of goods and the ball is in your court so to say. Calling Ebay direct
will get you the best results on this issue no matter which way you plan 
to go as they would know the best way to make a payment that will not
bounce.

Pookybear


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey musicwerks. If payment has been deducted from your account (cheque has been cashed) and you've already recieved the model. I would tend to ignore all future correspondance.

One thing you can do is monitor your bank account. I'm thinking there is a small possibility that they are having issues at their end. So the transaction may be refused (or something)

If it does get rejected, and money bounces back to your account. just contact them and re pay it.

But until that happens. I'd think you're in the right.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I agree with the others. Keep the train and work out what happened to the payment. I'd also take the advice to make SURE no payment was deducted from those credit cards, and then have them cancelled and new numbers issued. If a payment was deducted from one or both of the cards, dispute it _*IN WRITING*_ with the credit card company.

You've paid once, don't end up paying three times!


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

I agree with what everyone else has said. All sound advice. I'll only add, on evil-bay if they don't use paypal, I move on. Most everyone on there does, so you can likely as not find an item for a similar price. The hassle you're getting makes them sound less that reputable IMHO.

Carl


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Sounds like they are just trying to cash in further on an honest mistake. Tell them to get bent, and block their email addy for the time being. When I buy on eBay, I don't use any sellers that don't accept PayPal. Makes life a lot easier.

-J.


----------



## BaileyJunction (Jan 12, 2013)

I can't add anything that hasn't already been said. Get a copy of the check that cleared, front and back. The back of the check should show their endorsement and the account number it was deposited into.
If you have this evidence showing you did pay and they received it, it is up to them to rebut this evidence. There's no way possible they can prove they did not receive payment if you have the copies of the check front and back with their endorsement.

Went thru something like this many years ago with a check for child support. X's signature on reverse of check, her DL number, and the bank account number she deposited it into. Yet she claimed she never received it. I brought the copy of the check front and back to court with me. The hearing lasted like two minutes.


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

I reported the case to ebay, they replied they can't do anything cos it's not Paypal. 

I have emailed the merchant to bank in the cheque again to get the money, but she simply refused and insisted me to send another cheque which meant double payment for me. 

There is no way I can resolve this and I can't sent the train back cos I have started painting it.
The emails from the merchant are distressing and annoying.
A) What can I do?
B) if they refused to bank in that cheque, what legal actions can they take against me? Not my fault really.

Musicwerks


----------



## BaileyJunction (Jan 12, 2013)

Obviously you have two options, pay again or not.

To answer your question, and I'm not a lawyer, but there is basically nothing they can do to you if I understand your situation correctly - You are in Singapore and the seller is in a different country. Two things...First, International laws are enforced by TREATY not STATUTE, so there's no crime they can claim against you. 

I'd simply write them an email explaining that you made the payment, you have evidence that they received and accepted it, and you're done with them, have a nice day. Print out copies of all email exchanges and have no other discussion with them on the matter.

No way in heck any foreigner is gonna come to your country to drag you into small claims court. The expense would defy any gain they could possibly hope to win. Even if they did, your cancelled check is a bulletproof defense.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

It's already cleared with your bank right?

If so, there's nothing more to be done.

It may cost you your eBay rep but that's about it. Open up another account at Etsy or similar, *>>> use Pay Pal only <<<* and move on.

Just make sure you're good with your bank on your end and that they believe you've done everything that you could.


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

As mentioned please cancel bank numbers, copy both sides of check, send it to the seller by certified mail with a written explanation & forget it. Finish painting your engine & enjoy it.


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------

